# **30 Day Shred-Jillian Michaels**anyone else who wants to join???!



## nanomey

i have just got the dvd after really good reviews... and plan on starting up tomorrow.
anyone got it or thinking of getting it & want to buddy up & do it with me!?
otherwise has anyone done it & any tips etc to get through it & is it as good as everyone says!?

thank you 
ive got about 2 stone to lose, have not weighed myself yet for exact weight.


----------



## Tegans Mama

I'd love to do it but don't know how I would realistically fit it into my day... I go swimming at night most nights after Tegan is in bed and don't have much spare time during the day :lol:


----------



## Avalanche

How fit do you have to be? I had great fitness up until February when I got pneumonia and pleurisy and now my fitness is rubbish! I really need a kick start. 

Is there any diet restriction or is it just an exercise routine? Do you need to buy any DVD/Book to go with it?


----------



## ILoveShoes

Hey!
I do it :). Sister Rose does it too.
I don't do it every day, I do it as part of my weekly routine (I go running and do a bootcamp class too).
It's good! When I first started, I planned to do it for the 30 consecutive days, but after about 8 days my ankles started to hurt. I think it's coz I was doing it in my living room with no trainers on.
xx


----------



## Jellycat

Avalanche - Theres 3 20 minute levels to it which progressively get harder.

I've only done level 1 so far and it got me working out at a good pace - mix of cardio and toning with raised heart rate. It's a DVD which has an easier option. 

Good luck nanomey! I'm doing alot of gym at the moment will try and fit some in next week. Let us know what you think of it tomorrow.


----------



## Avalanche

Nanomey, I'll try this with you tomorrow :thumbup:

I was a bit naughty and downloaded it, but I need to see if I'll be able to do it after being so ill. If it's a good level for me then I'll take the plunge and buy it. 

I need to make an effort to eat breakfast in the mornings too as I always skip breakfast and have a big lunch, so not great for my metabolism.


----------



## ILoveShoes

Avalanche said:


> Nanomey, I'll try this with you tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> I was a bit naughty and downloaded it, but I need to see if I'll be able to do it after being so ill. If it's a good level for me then I'll take the plunge and buy it.
> 
> I need to make an effort to eat breakfast in the mornings too as I always skip breakfast and have a big lunch, so not great for my metabolism.

There's a lady who does 'easier' options if you need them - I reckon you'll do great!:thumbup:

xx


----------



## Avalanche

Thanks hun. I'm really de-motivated atm. 

Last Christmas I was running 10miles at a time, doing 6 mile marches with 20kgs(44lbs) on my back and feeling great. Then I went away with the Army with a chest infection, thought I'd be ok and after a couple of nights in the field ended up in hospital for a week with pneumonia and pleurisy. Very silly of me, and my fitness has gone to 0 now. Even lugging in the food shopping form the car and I'm knackered. I have put on LOADS of weight now too, to the point that I'm in such bad shape I can't train with the Army until I get my fitness back. :(

I really need a fitness kick as all I keep thinking is how lethargic and rubbish I feel now. I'm totally stuck in a rut.


----------



## Avalanche

Ok, added a ticker to my signature so that means I have to do it :rofl:


----------



## ILoveShoes

Avalanche said:


> Thanks hun. I'm really de-motivated atm.
> 
> Last Christmas I was running 10miles at a time, doing 6 mile marches with 20kgs(44lbs) on my back and feeling great. Then I went away with the Army with a chest infection, thought I'd be ok and after a couple of nights in the field ended up in hospital for a week with pneumonia and pleurisy. Very silly of me, and my fitness has gone to 0 now. Even lugging in the food shopping form the car and I'm knackered. I have put on LOADS of weight now too, to the point that I'm in such bad shape I can't train with the Army until I get my fitness back. :(
> 
> I really need a fitness kick as all I keep thinking is how lethargic and rubbish I feel now. I'm totally stuck in a rut.

:hugs:
You'll soon get your fitness back! It'll just take a little bit of time.
Before I had LO, I used to do loads of running. I've done loads of 10Ks and a few half marathons. But when I started running again in January 2011, I couldn't do 10 minutes without stopping to walk 3 times. I've gradually just built it up from there, and can comfortably run about 7.5m now. I could probably do more, but I've not tried yet.
You'll get there! Keep at it!
Good luck, Avalanche :flower:
xx

PS - you've been poorly! So, don't be too hard on yourself. xx


----------



## nanomey

Avalanche said:


> Nanomey, I'll try this with you tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> I was a bit naughty and downloaded it, but I need to see if I'll be able to do it after being so ill. If it's a good level for me then I'll take the plunge and buy it.
> 
> I need to make an effort to eat breakfast in the mornings too as I always skip breakfast and have a big lunch, so not great for my metabolism.

hey really glad your gonna have a go with me :happydance:

i am sooooo unfit!!!! and totally de-motivated lol... 

id worked really hard after dd3 to get back in my 8's & was weighing about 8stone within 3 months of being over the moon i was finally 'normal' i got preg with ds(4) & that says it all really!! i remember at my 1st 10wk ante-natal i was 8.6 - i need to weigh my self to get an exact weight now (i dont own scales!) but im sure im about 10.5 & im a size 12/14 - totally been binging out & not doing anough to keep fit! ive quit smoking 15 days ago & so nows a good time to get motivated & id like to get back into all my pre-natal 8-10 clothing!

i heard about the jillian michaels dvd & reviews have backed up its fab... so here we go... bring on the 30 day shred!!!

im going to do mine in the am when ds napped - around 9.30am. i'll be sure to come on here & let you all know how session 1 goes :)

thanks to everyone that commented & avalanche - we can do this!!:thumbup:


----------



## Avalanche

Yes, we can do this! :thumbup: I am feeling an ever increasing sense of dread though :rofl:

I'll do measurements tonight, and pictures. Ideally I'd like to lose 10lbs in a month which is a healthy 2-3lbs a week. If I could lose a stone though I'd be over the moon as then that would almost be halfway to my goal.

I reckon this is going to hurt, a lot :haha:

I think I'll be doing my workout in the mornings too. We should check in at lunch time and make sure we've both done it :rofl:


----------



## nanomey

Avalanche said:


> Yes, we can do this! :thumbup: I am feeling an ever increasing sense of dread though :rofl:
> 
> I'll do measurements tonight, and pictures. Ideally I'd like to lose 10lbs in a month which is a healthy 2-3lbs a week. If I could lose a stone though I'd be over the moon as then that would almost be halfway to my goal.
> 
> I reckon this is going to hurt, a lot :haha:
> 
> I think I'll be doing my workout in the mornings too. We should check in at lunch time and make sure we've both done it :rofl:

HAHA great idea!! - you sound exactly the kind of buddy i need!! :haha:

ummm yeah ive been staring at the dvd case all w/e thinking ''20min of exercise a day... cant be that bad - surely!? ... but the dread things kicking in here too & ive got a feeling it is not going to be easy!!!:dohh:

great idea, i cant weigh my self tonight (no scales) but ill do all my measurements & take pics too!! i think if i could lose anything this month it would be fab :D


----------



## Avalanche

I read reviews online, one of them being "beware, this will kill you! But I mean it in a good way! This is, without any shadow of a doubt, the most intensive workout DVD I've ever tried"

Erm....ok. Kill me in a good way? :rofl:

I think I might do Level 1 for a couple of weeks as I'm not sure I'll be fit enough to move through the levels week by week.

I wouldn't worry about not having scales, better to go by measurements and how you feel anyway. :)

I'm excited, but scared :lol:


----------



## Avalanche

Holy crap :rofl:



> there are moves that i found it impossible to do the first time such as plank jacks - jumping jacks whilst in a plank position, but after 4 attempts i pushed myself to be able to do almost all of them.


----------



## nanomey

Avalanche said:


> Holy crap :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> there are moves that i found it impossible to do the first time such as plank jacks - jumping jacks whilst in a plank position, but after 4 attempts i pushed myself to be able to do almost all of them.Click to expand...


:shock: OK please dont laugh at me if i manage 5 minutes & send the other 15 trying to get up off the floor!!! 
just read that we need ...
floor space - check!
trainers - check!
a mat - check!
weights - errrmmm do you think tins of beans will be OK!???:haha:

i think id rather go by inches rather then weight to start with so thats all good :)


----------



## nanomey

Avalanche said:


> I think I might do Level 1 for a couple of weeks as I'm not sure I'll be fit enough to move through the levels week by week.
> :lol:

i think THIS is also a great idea :thumbup:


----------



## aliss

Not my cup of tea with lifting but I hear lots of great things! Good luck!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hi

I started this got to day 9 injured my knee, my own fault really, but got to go careful if had previous knee problem.

Im tempted to start it again to be honest, i'll try it tomorrow see how it 'feels' go from there.

Yes, i do recommend you use weights, or something with good feel to them, really helps ALOT, esp on burning calories.


----------



## nanomey

hi mummytoamberx
thanks i'll deffo have to get some weights then! 
if you do get on well tomorrow would be fab to have you ''join our thread'' the more the merrier, but dont over do your knee!! 
before day 9 how did you find it - im preparing for lots of aches & pains the 1st week :blush:


----------



## Avalanche

nanomey said:


> Avalanche said:
> 
> 
> Holy crap :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> there are moves that i found it impossible to do the first time such as plank jacks - jumping jacks whilst in a plank position, but after 4 attempts i pushed myself to be able to do almost all of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :shock: OK please dont laugh at me if i manage 5 minutes & send the other 15 trying to get up off the floor!!!
> just read that we need ...
> floor space - check!
> trainers - check!
> a mat - check!
> weights - errrmmm do you think tins of beans will be OK!???:haha:
> 
> i think id rather go by inches rather then weight to start with so thats all good :)Click to expand...

:haha: Me tooooo

I think weights will be important, I got some hand weights out of TK Maxx ages ago, and they were cheap. Any sports shop should do them. 

My inner fatty is coming out for a final look this evening. I've had a very loaded brie and cranberry panini with crisps for dinner and now I'm yucking into some cinnamon french toast :rofl:


----------



## nanomey

hehe dont ive just eaten stirfry for tea & munching pavlova for afters mmmm 

ive just been setting up/writing down a healty eating plan !!! :coffee:

& ive done my measurements... and im fatter then i thought :( ... but not for long :happydance:


----------



## aliss

Hey good luck :)

Again I'm not doing the shred but when starting weight training just keep in mind that you WILL be super sore the next day, especially if you've never done it before, but taking a warm bath and doing a proper warmup/stretch after the routine will help. Also it's important to start again with the next workout, even when sore, because if you keep putting it off, it gets worse. Working out actually helps with the DOMS (delayed onset muscle soreness). Most of all, consistency is key! Good luck!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

nanomey said:


> hi mummytoamberx
> thanks i'll deffo have to get some weights then!
> if you do get on well tomorrow would be fab to have you ''join our thread'' the more the merrier, but dont over do your knee!!
> before day 9 how did you find it - im preparing for lots of aches & pains the 1st week :blush:

Thanks you. 

Think was probably day 2 i ached very badly BUT i did 3/4 of it in the morning then LO woke up so i redid it in the evening, so may just been because of that, slight ache day 3, day 4 onwards was fine. 
(Also when i did it i didnt use any weights)

Im feeling pretty decent today so give it a bash, not done it with 8lb weights yet so see how it goes haha! 

Have you started? :)


----------



## nanomey

DAY 1 

OK im alive... just about!!!

i finished the stage 1 routine about 25 mins ago - ive had a cold shower afterwards and i still look like a lobster & am physically shaking!!!!! my body is already aching & i know its going to get alot worse.

routines fab - definatly pushes me to & beyond my limits!! i was begging the end to hurry up by the time circut 2 came round lol. i found the sit up/crunches & push ups really really hard!! i tried to do a full push up & couldnt even do one - i managed to get a few half ones in, i am sooooo unfit!!!

well hope you've done yours by now avalanche - or after reading that you wont want to :haha: catch up with you later :thumbup:


----------



## nanomey

oh & i did mine without weights LOL - think i will get some & introduce them next week.

roll on DAY 2!


----------



## aliss

nanomey said:


> DAY 1
> 
> OK im alive... just about!!!
> 
> i finished the stage 1 routine about 25 mins ago - ive had a cold shower afterwards and i still look like a lobster & am physically shaking!!!!! my body is already aching & i know its going to get alot worse.
> 
> routines fab - definatly pushes me to & beyond my limits!! i was begging the end to hurry up by the time circut 2 came round lol. i found the sit up/crunches & push ups really really hard!! i tried to do a full push up & couldnt even do one - i managed to get a few half ones in, i am sooooo unfit!!!
> 
> well hope you've done yours by now avalanche - or after reading that you wont want to :haha: catch up with you later :thumbup:

Fantastic job! Shaking is normal if you haven't done strength training in years or ever. You are activating muscles and tissue that you've never used before. It is 100% normal for an untrained female to not be able to do a full pushup. The great thing is that you can progress.

Hell I remember not doing 1 pushup, I can now do 50 full straight, after many years, it's all about progression! Stick to it, good luck!


----------



## Avalanche

Phew! Just finished! I had to do it as I was starving, and convinced myself that if I did it then I could have my coffee and low fat bagel afterwards!

I LOVED it! :happydance: I'm going to be so chuffed if we see results for exercising just 20 minutes a day!

I did a mix of following Annita and Natalie depending on how fit I was at various exercises. Followed Annita (beginners) for cardio, and Natalie (more advanced) for abs. Thankfully I was fine following Annita and don't feel my chest at all and no wheezing. I wouldn't want to up it any more than that though :lol: I had 2 x 1kg weights. 

I didn't manage full press-ups either, just did the half ones that Annita was doing :thumb up: I think I'm going to stay on Level 1 until I can manage all the excises at Natalie's pace. 

I am feeling achey but a good achey. Need to go and have a warm shower in a bit once I've cooled down. 

I think by Day 4 I'm going to be crawling out of bed :rofl:


----------



## Avalanche

Oh and this month I am only making small changes to my diet. Next month I plan to start eating healthier. 

Like today for breakfast I am having coffee with no sugar, low fat bagel with hardly any butter on it. Normally it would be drowning :haha:


----------



## nanomey

hey thank you aliss - you made me feel alot better :D the thing im not looking forward to most is doing it all over again tomorrow when i know im going to be aching like mad - but i know i HAVE too!!!

wooohoooo well done avalanche, glad we both survived day 1!! 
well you must be much more fit then you thought... no moaning or wingeing like me :hehe:

i feel like going to bed :rofl: but unfortunatly i have to walk dd3 20min to nursery, walk 20min back do the cleaning & then do the nursery pick up!! (my other girls arrive home from school by school taxi) OH has agreed to my healty eating plan so we are going to do that together - grilled chicken & salad for tea! :happydance:


----------



## Avalanche

I imagine I've got some muscle memory left, but my cardio is awful! During the warm-up where you have to jumping jacks I was puffing and red in the face :rofl: I was like 'oh shit, this is just the WARMUP!' 

Walking will be good today for you, help stretch your muscles slowly and keep them moving. 

Healthy eating plan sounds great! let me know how you get on. 

How often are you going to check inch loss? I think I'm going to weigh myself once a week, and check inches after each level.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I had to use 2.5kg weights not 4.5kg.


Well done on completing it! I can feel my fitness improvef since i last used it so im happy.

Makes feel any better i stil/ struggle with push ups been almost a year, well fatty arms i had.


----------



## Avalanche

MummyToAmberx said:


> I had to use 2.5kg weights not 4.5kg.
> 
> 
> Well done on completing it! I can feel my fitness improvef since i last used it so im happy.
> 
> Makes feel any better i stil/ struggle with push ups been almost a year, well fatty arms i had.

I just noticed, we have the exact same number of lbs to lose :thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Surely not if bmi 27 now? or you already lost alot?
Mine started at 38.


----------



## nanomey

Avalanche said:


> I imagine I've got some muscle memory left, but my cardio is awful! During the warm-up where you have to jumping jacks I was puffing and red in the face :rofl: I was like 'oh shit, this is just the WARMUP!'
> 
> Walking will be good today for you, help stretch your muscles slowly and keep them moving.
> 
> Healthy eating plan sounds great! let me know how you get on.
> 
> How often are you going to check inch loss? I think I'm going to weigh myself once a week, and check inches after each level.

yeah me too!! haha. i enjoyed all the cardio bits (even though i was too puffing & sweating!!) its the strength bit that got me! 

i need to get some scales ASAP! so if we do 2 weeks on each stage then thats fortnightly measurements - sounds great :) im thinking doing dvd mon-fri & leaving weekends, not only for a rest blush:) but id hate to do it infront of my OH!!! (he'd proberly secretly vid me & put it on you tube!! :nope:)


----------



## Avalanche

MummyToAmberx said:


> Surely not if bmi 27 now? or you already lost alot?
> Mine started at 38.

I'm 5'9 which is why the BMI will be different, I would ideally like to lose 32lbs but I'll have to see. I'm not too bothered about weight if I'm putting on muscle :)


----------



## Avalanche

nanomey said:


> im thinking doing dvd mon-fri & leaving weekends, not only for a rest blush:) but id hate to do it infront of my OH!!! (he'd proberly secretly vid me & put it on you tube!! :nope:)

My OH walked in from work this morning while I was doing the exercises :rofl: He never comes home during the day and he thought he'd surprise me. I was leaping around the living room bright read in the face looking very unattractive :rofl:


----------



## tmr1234

i got the dvd befor my wedding thinking i will get down to 10 stone but did it 1st day give it my all and almosted died i couldnt walk for a full week but after that i re did it and it got easyer but i gave up a week befor the wedding with to much on but stsrted agane yesterday and my legs are killing me today. Iam going to do it every day tuch wood (not done it yet today porb do it after school run) but did just mo the garden and it is 100ft x100ft.


----------



## beccad

I've got this DVD. I was thinking about joining in with you girls, but it's too flipping hot today to be leaping around my sitting room :haha:


----------



## aliss

I hope you all don't mind me stalking. I'm not doing the shred but it would be nice to join a strength training group :rofl:


----------



## nanomey

hey ladies feel free to join us :) becca i had to drop dd1 off in the village at 8.30am & by the time i got back i was boiling hot sweaty & knackered!! i was dreading doing the dvd...

avalanche :rofl: that is hilarious!!! 
my OH is working locally today & he knows im set to do the dvd every am so i locked & bolted the door as i was sure he'd just turn up to ''suprise me''... he didnt know :haha:

got me weighing scales (curtoisey of mother lol) & also just been to shops & stocked up on loads & loads of fruit - and NO chocolate or biscuits!! i am way more enthusiastic & motivated then i thought id ever be.


----------



## nanomey

aliss said:


> I hope you all don't mind me stalking. I'm not doing the shred but it would be nice to join a strength training group :rofl:

allis thats cool :thumbup:

please feel free to kick me up the butt if i start slacking :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Avalanche said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Surely not if bmi 27 now? or you already lost alot?
> Mine started at 38.
> 
> I'm 5'9 which is why the BMI will be different, I would ideally like to lose 32lbs but I'll have to see. I'm not too bothered about weight if I'm putting on muscle :)Click to expand...

Ahh, god i wish i was that tall!

Im 5"6, good luck with getting your fitness back :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I was thinking about doing level 2 later on tonight but think just stick with my other plans for now.


----------



## Avalanche

More the merrier girls :happydance:

I actually got up this morning and put my exercise kit on before having a shower or brekkie. So I knew I had to do it :haha:


----------



## nanomey

i darent even peek at level 2 :rofl:


----------



## Avalanche

me either :rofl:


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats on your first day !
I usually do the video with 1.5kg haven't done it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ILoveShoes

I think level 2 is the hardest! For me, it's harder than level 3.
xx


----------



## nanomey

ILoveShoes said:


> I think level 2 is the hardest! For me, it's harder than level 3.
> xx

how often do you do each/all? routines?? 
x


----------



## lucylu79

How Bizarre!! I was just about to start a thread for 30 day shred :haha:

I decided it was time to up the exercise as I currently just go on the exercise bike and so I dug the DVD out of the closet and........

Oh My God I can barely friggin walk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm shaking like a leaf here :wacko:

Hope that means its working!!! 

Pretty please can I join you ladies and we can shake together!! :flower:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lol! Love that, shake together!

I don't think lv 2 to bad, more annoying for mine to do as living room on 1st floor all banging I do next door will hear it all, lol.

Iv not looked at 3 but think i will then off do some kinect.


----------



## nanomey

hey lucylu!! 
hehe yep you are more more then welcome to come & ''shake with us'' :haha:

do you have a goal of how much you'd like to lose, just out of intrest if you dont mind me asking!? im hoping to eventually lose 2 st. 

im not feeling to bad this eve attually - i thought id be aching more... bet after tomorrosws session it will hit me more!!

just had our very healthy tea, now OH is asking whats for pud.... ummm a portion of strawberries, lol.


----------



## tmr1234

I will join you girls if i can i need to get to 10 stone but i more want to be in a size 12-14 iam 11st4 now and a size 16 i realy do not like my mummy tummy. I got down to 10st10 the week befor my wedding and have put on 8lbs in 16 days.

How are you all feeling today after your 1st day?

I did it agane last night so 2 days for me and my legs are killing but i feel pritty good it is when i stay still for a bit i cant move when i need to. I had a go at level 2 when i was last doing it and omg the planks are a killer and the outher moves are just i dont think i will every be ablue to do the proper moves lol.


----------



## lucylu79

nanomey said:


> hey lucylu!!
> hehe yep you are more more then welcome to come & ''shake with us'' :haha:
> 
> do you have a goal of how much you'd like to lose, just out of intrest if you dont mind me asking!? im hoping to eventually lose 2 st.
> 
> im not feeling to bad this eve attually - i thought id be aching more... bet after tomorrosws session it will hit me more!!
> 
> just had our very healthy tea, now OH is asking whats for pud.... ummm a portion of strawberries, lol.


Of corse I don't mind you asking, Its all my journal anyway.

I currently weigh 10st8 and for my wedding in 2009 I was just under 9st. I would love to get there again really. I'm also following the slimming world plan but I seem to be staying the same since i've been exercising so god knows what my body is doing!!

I weigh in tomorrow evening so fingers crossed for a loss.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hows bodies feeling today?

My arm sockets are bit tender but think thats because of the later session i did lol


----------



## Avalanche

I feel ok today, bit achey. I'll be doing my workout tonight as ive woken up with a bad headache. Think it must be the heat. Ive been downing glasses of water since I woke up so I imagine it'll shift soon. 

Not looking forward to doing it tonight as I have bad motivation in the evenings! Plus my
Muscles won't have as long to recover for day 3! :lol:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Oh i hate waking up with headache, got to be the weather i drink 4-5 of water a day so i aint missing that out lol. 

i feel hard to get going in evening, but ive started i start to gear up more.


----------



## nanomey

DAY 2

morning everyone!!! :)

i woke up this morning & OMG my arms!! lol... not so much of an ache but all my shoulders & arms were sooo stiff!!
after the morning walk to nursery i felt like id loosened up a bit & was ready to tackle the shred. 
still found it as hard as yesterday - although of the 1st round of press ups (halfs on knees) i managed 12! i am quite happy about that. ... althought on the 2nd bit of them i only did 7 :blush:

very red faced & feeling a little shakey as i did yesterday so chlling with a nice glass of water :) (im banned all juices & cola etc in my new healthy eating plan) 

oh & i managed to get the scales & weighed in at 10st6 - & in time i want to get down to 8st6. seems like a longgggg wayyyy off!!!

avalanche i hope you get rid of your headache & let us know how you get on tonight :) 

mummyto amber i cant believe you did it twice in one day!! have you done it again this morning? keep up the good work! :thumbup:

tmr, :hi: & welcome - congratualtions on moving up to level 2!!


----------



## tmr1234

nanomey thanks for the wellcome iv not moved just that i tryed it when i last did it a few eeks ago and i will be stiicking with 1 for a bit when it is easy i will move up


----------



## nanomey

tmr1234 said:


> nanomey thanks for the wellcome iv not moved just that i tryed it when i last did it a few eeks ago and i will be stiicking with 1 for a bit when it is easy i will move up

good plan, i plan to do stage 1 for about 2 weeks & then hopefully i'll be ready to move up. :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Well done on completing day 2 nanomey.

That many push ups is great, well done, think i done about 18, one exercise i dobt think i still do right lol.
Yes I completed it this morning, im going be dragging behind i go away on friday tilll Monday 

Avalanche your head better? Cant believe my luck lol one started out of nowhere got to be the weathet.


----------



## lucylu79

God my arms and legs are still so sore!! Been walking loads today and i've just got in so i'm waiting for a grumpy little boy to have a snooze so I can attempt to do the dvd.

I know its going to be soooo hard but must try it!!!!

Let you know if I manage it later on ladies.

xx

Edited to say I didn't get chance to do it boo. LO just wouldn't settle and before I knew it it was time to cook hubby's tea. 

Where does the day go!!!!!!!!


----------



## tmr1234

Hi ladys how are we all today i did day 3 yesterday and it DOSE get easyer not much but a bit i wasnt as out of breth or shaking yesterday. I was still red faced thow i think i will give it a few more days on leve 1 them move up to leve 2 (god help me) Iv not even looked at 3 yet mite have a peek but not do it later.

I weghted my self this am and i have put on 2lbs i wouldnt mind if i have been pigging out but iv not boooo need to look more close at what iam eating.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Tmr remember you from fat buster? 
Are you not doing 30 day each level?

I'm feeling fine today.


----------



## Avalanche

How's everyone doing today? Sorry I didn't check-in yesterday, had a bit of an emergency at home but managed to get my workout in :thumbup: My shoulders are quite stiff today so I'll do some extra stretches after I workout....which I'm away to do now.


----------



## tmr1234

MtoA Iam dong leve 1 each day then when it gets easyer i will be moving on to leve 2 then same with that when and if it gets easyer i will go to 3.

going to do my work out in a min just billding my self up to it lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ahh i see, I'm doing 30 each level.

Done day 3 :)


----------



## Avalanche

Was sore when I warmed up today. Doing the windmill shoulder rolls hurt, but I feel fine after doing my workout this morning. Don't feel sore or achey anymore which has made me feel more confident about just working through the aches. 

I found press-ups hard because my shoulders were sore though! Again, am only doing half press-ups. 

I'm not watching my diet yet, so coffee and a bagel for brekkie and just had a cheese roll and some homemade soup for lunch. 

Nanomey, how you getting on?


----------



## nanomey

Avalanche said:


> Nanomey, how you getting on?

hey im still alive!! lol...

had a really hecti morning - 2.5 hour long meeting at the school and then a rush to get dd3 - then realised id left my purse at home and really need a few bits from the shop... come home now, had lunch (crackers no butter :( ) & going off again to the shops!! 

im going to do my day 3 routine when i get back so ill be back on for an update in a while!!

i dont feel so achey or stiff today which is great, and proberly due to all the walking!! i feel so tired though... when monday comes id have better of at least lost 1lb!!!!! :dohh:

well done to everyone though, keeping motivated is the hardest thing! :happydance:


----------



## nanomey

MummyToAmberx said:


> Ahh i see, I'm doing 30 each level.
> 
> Done day 3 :)

WOW :shock: i honestly dont know how you do it.... you must be super fit & super motivated!!! well done you :) :hugs:


----------



## tmr1234

MtoA just HOW?!? i have just done leve 2 and omg i could hardly do all the moves but found it less inpacked than leve 1 iykwim.

i have just got out of a cold shower and iam still red hot i better start loosing soon.


----------



## aliss

Glad to see you are all on the ball :) I'm tired but feeling pumped after my AM workout, mine was higher reps today (3-4 sets @ 8-12 reps), something I rarely do so I'm gonna feel that. I usually work in the 3-5 rep range.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

nanomey said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Ahh i see, I'm doing 30 each level.
> 
> Done day 3 :)
> 
> WOW :shock: i honestly dont know how you do it.... you must be super fit & super motivated!!! well done you :) :hugs:Click to expand...

Don't know how managed day 3?

Thank you :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

tmr1234 said:


> MtoA just HOW?!? i have just done leve 2 and omg i could hardly do all the moves but found it less inpacked than leve 1 iykwim.
> 
> i have just got out of a cold shower and iam still red hot i better start loosing soon.

Well done on doing level 2.:)
Sorry, how what? Lol!


----------



## Avalanche

I think how you do each level for 30 days then move up :)

Aliss, I used to feel it when I did higher reps. I never got into proper lifting. Was just starting to enjoy weights at the end of last year. Something to aim for again!


----------



## nanomey

DAY 3

OK went a little better then i thought!! managed the sit up things alot better today but found the cardio a bit tougher - i feel knackered but am not shaking either today!!

tea time soon...got lamb chops & salad tonight - feels like the only deccent thing ive eaten this week :haha: 

mummytoamber i meant the 30 days each level = wow!


----------



## tmr1234

MummyToAmberx said:


> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> MtoA just HOW?!? i have just done leve 2 and omg i could hardly do all the moves but found it less inpacked than leve 1 iykwim.
> 
> i have just got out of a cold shower and iam still red hot i better start loosing soon.
> 
> Well done on doing level 2.:)
> Sorry, how what? Lol!Click to expand...

sorry read it as you are doing 30min of each a day lol


----------



## Avalanche

nanomey said:


> DAY 3
> 
> OK went a little better then i thought!! managed the sit up things alot better today but found the cardio a bit tougher - i feel knackered but am not shaking either today!!

I think I'm going to be the same and find the cardio harder and harder each day!

I feel less bloated today, but other than that no real change. Expect I will feel more energetic after my first solid week.


----------



## tmr1234

Is it just me or is any one else the same and can not keep there eyes open past 9pm jue to doing this dvd?

I feel so wiped out of a night i can't keep my eyes open i thort you was ment to feel realy good after doing it


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I thought whole point of it was 30 days each level lol.
Ten i do 40-60 min altogether a day.

Yes exercisr makes me go bed earlier but am upp at 6am


----------



## bluebell

Hi everyone!! I did the level 1 for 14 days and then tried level 2 for 3 days, I nearly died I'm so unfit :blush: I started to notice a difference though :thumbup:

I had to stop because my knees started hurting, but want to start up again every other day now my knees are better :) Good luck!!

xx


----------



## ILoveShoes

I thought it was level 1 for 10 days, level 2 for 10 days, and level 3 for 10 days...
xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Iloveshoes that sounds better. Lol x


----------



## ILoveShoes

MummyToAmberx said:


> Iloveshoes that sounds better. Lol x

:haha:
xx


----------



## pink23

HI girls im thinking of giving this a go. I have it on my laptop so will play is through the ps3 I think . going to try day 1 later. Let you know how it goes xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

good luck faye xx


----------



## nanomey

i thought it was about 10 days for each level too - i say about because the dvd says when you feel ready to move up... but the idea is to ''lose upto 20 pounds in 30 days'' ..... well thats what i thought lol!!???


----------



## nanomey

:hi: pink welcome to our shred thread!! :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

my dvds a copy so i have no information.

i dont know alot that have lost weight doing it, more lost inches all over body.


if thats the case i'll do 10days at each then :)


----------



## nanomey

its the inches i need to lose!!!! :haha: 

i think your 30 day each level is proberly much more effective!!!

im shattered after just 20min a day - i dont know how you do this twice/three times a day - and ur on level 2!!!? 
do you have an eating plan as well? i have set one for the week but ive made it quite strict for this 1st week (water only no juice/squash, salad every meal & all meat grilled etc - no fats/butter/oil... lots of fruit & no snacking etc - have attually written a meal plan) i think i will be a little more laid back next week - im starving!!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

nanomey said:


> its the inches i need to lose!!!! :haha:
> 
> i think your 30 day each level is proberly much more effective!!!
> 
> im shattered after just 20min a day - i dont know how you do this twice/three times a day - and ur on level 2!!!?
> do you have an eating plan as well? i have set one for the week but ive made it quite strict for this 1st week (water only no juice/squash, salad every meal & all meat grilled etc - no fats/butter/oil... lots of fruit & no snacking etc - have attually written a meal plan) i think i will be a little more laid back next week - im starving!!!!

sorry, was you replying to me? i'll reply anyways, if not sorry lol!

yeah deffo i thought that was point in the title it would have made bit more sense to me or am just stupid :haha:

I was the same year ago, i was tired as hell after 10min sessions of exercise, honestly more you do it, better and better you get, overall fitness improves alot! 
im on lv 1

i dont have a plan i work off weekly, i calorie count on my fitnesspal.
thing with my plan, may class it as i snack alot lol! i eat all day long or so it feels like, every 2.5hrs but smaller portions. 
i only drink water, at first hard missing lemonade now im fine, apart from coke advert i hear on the radio lmao. 

When you feel hungry, try glass or 2 of water if still there best to eat something :) im hungry think going have a yogurt :)


----------



## nanomey

MummyToAmberx said:


> sorry, was you replying to me? i'll reply anyways, if not sorry lol!

yeah lol - sorry ill 'quote' next time to avoid confusion :)

i miss coke sooo much :( - but then its drinking cans of coke that got me the ring around my belly!!! 
great thanks for the advice - i have been drinking as much water as i can but i really hate it lol - i read somewhere that you can dilute water with a tiny bit of grapefruit juice & it wont effect the calorie intake - although i have not tried it as im worried it might!!! ever heard of that??
how many calories do you allow? i might have to go check out the fitness pal thing :D :thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

nanomey said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> sorry, was you replying to me? i'll reply anyways, if not sorry lol!
> 
> yeah lol - sorry ill 'quote' next time to avoid confusion :)
> 
> i miss coke sooo much :( - but then its drinking cans of coke that got me the ring around my belly!!!
> great thanks for the advice - i have been drinking as much water as i can but i really hate it lol - i read somewhere that you can dilute water with a tiny bit of grapefruit juice & it wont effect the calorie intake - although i have not tried it as im worried it might!!! ever heard of that??
> how many calories do you allow? i might have to go check out the fitness pal thing :D :thumbup:Click to expand...

I hear alot of dieters saying they now drink coke zero, but to be honest i dont see how that is really any better lol. 
Ive never heard of that, i know alot that do dilute water abit, but track the caloires from the juice aswell. I hated water in the beginning, never ever drank 1 glass in my life, i just slowly started drinking, not rushing myself now i really enjoy it can drink 5L with no issues.

I have 1200-1300, yeah you should its a great tool i use the app on my phone.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

aliss said:


> Glad to see you are all on the ball :) I'm tired but feeling pumped after my AM workout, mine was higher reps today (3-4 sets @ 8-12 reps), something I rarely do so I'm gonna feel that. I usually work in the 3-5 rep range.

I dont get sets and reps it confuses me, sounds like give it your all though!
Thought id list you some of stuff am doing
Dumbell squat, deadlif,, dumbell squat kick, dumbell fly, sumbell fly single arm, dumbell chest press, dumbell close grip chest press,dumbell row, dumbell crunch, dumbell side bend, 21 bicep curls, dumbell single standing press, double standing press, dumbell push press, dumbell upright row, running biceps, kickback, clean, wood chopper


----------



## Avalanche

nanomey said:


> :hi: pink welcome to our shred thread!! :)

So good it rhymes! :haha:


----------



## tmr1234

Hi girls i have woke with the worst head but it dosent help being woken at 4:30am with a crying tot with a cold. I hope it goes then i can do the dvd agane today. I think iam going to go back to leve 1 as leve 2 didnt seem to be as much of a work out than leve 1 as i just couldnt do mose of the moves lol. 

I have read what ppl have said and think i will try 10 days of each leve.


----------



## ILoveShoes

Hey ladies!
Keep up the good work!
xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Tmr, we've nearly all had bad head in last few days.
How your lo? 

Ive done day 4 ill start day 5monday but pretty sure can remember most of it im taking my weigjts so woll be doing something like it :)


----------



## tmr1234

MtoA my Lo in ok full of a cold and realy cuddly but still a hand full as ever lol.

i think iam going to do my day 5 in a bit just feel abit out of sorts. bbL


----------



## Avalanche

About to stick the DVD on, have two toddlers here so might be interesting :haha:

Making root vegetable soup for lunch with carrots, turnip and potato so nice and healthy after my workout :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Avalanche said:


> About to stick the DVD on, have two toddlers here so might be interesting :haha:
> 
> Making root vegetable soup for lunch with carrots, turnip and potato so nice and healthy after my workout :)

That sounds yummy! How do ypu make it?


----------



## Avalanche

It's reallllly easy!


Carrots
Turnip
Sweet Potato
(I didn't have any parsnip in, but sometimes add this)
Onion
Veggie stock cubes
boiled water
Milk


You chop and fry the onion (I dry fry in a non stick soup pot) until it's soft but not brown
Peel and chop all the veg into roughly equal sized cubes.
Chuck veg in with onion. 
or stock over veg
Simmer on low heat for about 30 mins until veg is soft
Blitz with a hand blender to make soup smooth
Finish with a touch of milk to make it a bit creamier.

That's a basic soup with nothing added, you can put in any herbs or seasoning to make it a bit different like honey and sage, bay leaves and thyme, black pepper and dried chilli to give it a bit of a kick, etc.

It's great for kids as it's healthy, they get some of their 5 a day and they wolf it down not knowing it's got lots of hidden veggies in it! :lol:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thanks for that ill try it next week :)


----------



## nanomey

DAY 4 

hi everyone :)
cant believe ive managed 4 days - that one nearly killed me!! lol. 
had to stop for about 30 secconds half way through the jumping jacks (3rd lot!) :shy:
not got much energy today have been busy all morning, completed routine at lunchtime & now off out on a shop/park trip with the kiddies!! roll on the weekend, looking forward to having a rest!! 

be back on later x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

nanomey said:


> DAY 4
> 
> hi everyone :)
> cant believe ive managed 4 days - that one nearly killed me!! lol.
> had to stop for about 30 secconds half way through the jumping jacks (3rd lot!) :shy:
> not got much energy today have been busy all morning, completed routine at lunchtime & now off out on a shop/park trip with the kiddies!! roll on the weekend, looking forward to having a rest!!
> 
> be back on later x

But you did it huge well done!! 

When I did it first time around I couldn't. Manage whole length of cardio sections.


----------



## nanomey

MummyToAmberx said:


> But you did it huge well done!!
> 
> When I did it first time around I couldn't. Manage whole length of cardio sections.

thank you :hugs: im going to get an early night tonight & be ready to ''shred it'' in the morning!! :)

just had a nice healthy tea of 2 boiled eggs & salad....
aarrrgghhhh i NEED a curry!!


----------



## ILoveShoes

Nanomey, I've just made a delicious aubergine curry with green beans and cucumber raita. It was absolutely gorgeous and only 280 kcals. Let me know if you want the recipe.
xx


----------



## nanomey

ILoveShoes said:


> Nanomey, I've just made a delicious aubergine curry with green beans and cucumber raita. It was absolutely gorgeous and only 280 kcals. Let me know if you want the recipe.
> xx

YES PLEASE!!!! :D
that will sort out the curry craving - thank you vey much Iloveshoes :hugs:


----------



## ILoveShoes

nanomey said:


> ILoveShoes said:
> 
> 
> Nanomey, I've just made a delicious aubergine curry with green beans and cucumber raita. It was absolutely gorgeous and only 280 kcals. Let me know if you want the recipe.
> xx
> 
> YES PLEASE!!!! :D
> that will sort out the curry craving - thank you vey much Iloveshoes :hugs:Click to expand...

Ingredients:
1 large aubergine (about 500g)
5 tbsps tomato purée
1 tbsp vegetable oil
1 large onion
1 tsp paprika
1 tsp Garam masala
1 small red chilli
100g French beans, to serve

For the raita:
Half a cucumber
250g low fat natural yoghurt
1/2 tsp ground cumin

1. Chop aubergine into 1-2cm cubes
2. Put the Tom purée in a bowl & mix with 2 tbsps of water
3. Pour oil into a heavy bottomed pan & warm it
4. Peel & chop the onion
5. Add the onion to the pan & cook until soft
6. Add the paprika & Garam masala, stir well, cook for 1 min
7. Add the aubergine & diluted Tom purée
8. Stir well
9. Chop the chilli & add it to the pan
10. Lower the heat, cover & simmer for 20 mins (you may need to add some water if the sauce all cooks away, but it's meant to be quite dry)
11. While the curry is cooking, make the raita
12. Grate the cucumber into a bowl
13. Squeeze it a handful at a time to release the water
14. Put the squeezed cucumber into a clean bowl
15. Add the yoghurt & cumin 
16. Mix well
17. Cover & chill until the curry is cooked
18. Towards the end of the cooking, lightly boil the French beans

Et voila! Easy to make, and flipping gorgeous! 280kcals! That serves 2 people and is 280kcals per serving, not for the whole recipe.

Enjoy!
xx


----------



## tmr1234

Morning ladys how are you all doing?

I didnt get round to doing the dvd yesterday the tot was so ill with a cold and i had bad bad cramps with af coming. (i so hate this time of the month) 
so back to it today hopefully i realy dont want to just blow it after dong 4 days in a run.


----------



## nanomey

hey tmr - hope your lo gets better soon & your af pains give up soon! im sure if you just do day 4 today instead it wont matter... 

im just getting ready for DAY 5!! attually looking forward to it today - feeling good & lots of energy after my early night :)

thank you Iloveshoes for the recipe (and instructions - i will need them :haha:) im going to try it out for what would normally be ''take away'' night tomorrrow... 

the healthy eatings going well i had to force my self NOT to step on scales just yet lol but im dying to know if ive at least dropped 1lb.

just wondering if anyone knows is there a recipe or healthy eating idea thread on here or does anyone know of a good website where i can get some ideas & recipes ?


----------



## Avalanche

I'm taking today as my day off as I'm surfing tomorrow which is 3-4 hours of constant exercise and I don't want to be stiff tomorrow! I'll be horse riding too I imagine, then do the DVD again on Sunday. :thumbup:

I'm really tempted to weigh myself too, but haven't yet! I really hope I've lost something.


----------



## nanomey

wow avalanche action packed weekend :thumbup: ! i love horseriding but have not been for years.

i am not having my day 6 till monday - and ill do my 'weekly weigh in' then too.


----------



## tmr1234

Iam going to do my day 5 soon and iam going to carry on throw the weekend i dnt want to miss any more days so no day of rest for me.


----------



## Avalanche

Been quiet over the weekend girls, how are we all doing?

I was surfing for 4 hours yesterday and my arms are very sore. It was a gorgeous day though, and the waves were great :)

Am feeling very stiff and achey. Back on the program tomorrow though!


----------



## nanomey

hey everyone im back with DAY 6! 

glad you had fun surfing avalanche :) (do you live by the sea!?) 

i have just got in from morning school/nursery/doctors etc etc have not stopped walking all morning!! 
going to have a little rest & then go for the shred, thinking im going to feel it today after 2 days off!!!


----------



## Avalanche

Yep I'm on the coast, but as it's North Scotland we have the mountains too :) There's about 8 beaches near my house. 

This is the one I normally surf on and the village

https://www.alcaigphotography.co.uk/images/landscapes/Lossie-Beach.gif

This is where my OH kite surfs as it's nice and flat

https://www.reikitraining.org.uk/images/beach-3.jpg

One of our favourite pubs overlooks this:

https://gallery.photo.net/photo/3124170-md.jpg

Some of the little villages near here that are dotted on the coast

https://www.crooktree.com/v/tp/210/225/962482619_4_Crovie-Seafront-TO190038JHP.jpg

https://www.crooktree.com/v/tp/210/229/962483419_4_Pennan-Slipway-TO190031JHP.jpg

Wow picture overload :rofl: I love where I live though :)

I haven't done my workout yet today either. I could barely get dressed today my arms where so sore :rofl: I'll do mine late this afternoon I think. 

Let me know how you get on :)


----------



## nanomey

hey, wow its beautiful!!! love the piccys :) 

i ummm... didnt get round to doing day 6 :shy:

and i have no excuse... :( (except that my oh came home early before i had done it!!) im going to work super hard all week & do some extra sit ups/push ups each morning. ive also just ordered my dumbells :)

on a good note, lost 4lbs this week after my weigh in check.


----------



## tmr1234

I have not do any sins thurs i have been full of a cold thanks to my DH and LO BUt hopefully i can get round to it today as iam not feeling to bad.


----------



## lucylu79

I haven't done any since day 2...........I fell over during my 1st night out in a year and sprained my ankle!!! :cry:


----------



## Avalanche

Oh no! Hope you girls feel better soon :hugs:

Right, we need to get motivated Nanomey! Back on the wagon today! Starting again after a break is the hardest, but it is only 20 minutes!


----------



## CocoaOne

Hi girls, can I join in?

I started the DVD mid June and did 6 days, then I went on holiday and did no exercise, ate like a pig and put on about 4 lbs. Boo!

So I'm ready to start again, seen some fab results on MFP and I love how much easier it got to do by day 5 (although still blimmin hard - those side lunges with anterior raises practically kill me, I can never manage to finish them!)


----------



## letia659

hi everyone! I got my dvd today so tried it and didnt make it through the level 1 :blush: Ill give it a go again tomorrow but not gonna call it day 1 until I can make it through the whole 20 min :)


----------



## ILoveShoes

Nanomey - did you make the curry?
I did Shred level 3 tonight instead of a run.
xx


----------



## nanomey

Hi ladies!!

omg gone 10pm & ive just sat down - such a busy day. BUT... fit in my DAY 6!! woohooo

avalanche - ur right about the break bit - its like starting all over again - i am in pain!!!!

arms more then anything - but might be due to my new dumbells :D what weight does everyone use? i got 2lb each weight so 4 in total is that too light or about right ??

ilovemyshoes not yet!! i wanted to make it for saturday night (our normal curry night) but my OH ''had to'' watch the boxing & have a few beers & was addiment he was getting a pizza take out (he'd been dieting with me all week) soo... diet went out the bloody window & i had 2 slices of pizza... no wonder id only lost 4lbs last week... :(
started again yesterday & so will make it up in the next day or so ( i think the aubergine will go mushy if i dont !) 
whats level 3 like!!?

:)


----------



## nanomey

hey everyone,
welcome cocoa - i hate the lunges too!!! let us know how you get on today :) xx

welcome letia - dont worry my 1st attempt was pants too!! ive only just started using weights this week (& im feeling the pain!!!) keep having a go & let us know how you get on!

DAY 7 - OK i made it though... the weights feel more like 4lb each today :rofl: 
im knackered after that but happy ive made it, after mondays relapse i was worried about getting back on it!! my ankles are slightly achey after all them jumping jacks & im very red faced but gonna have a cool shower & enjoy an easy afternoon :)

how you getting on avalanche are your arms better today?


----------



## nanomey

DAY 8... and wheres everyone gone!!??? :rofl:

got on well today on the shred quite impressed with myself :D 

except healthy eating has gone down the pan - just eaten sticky toffee pud :dohh: need some more meal ideas!! (pref ones the kids will eat too so i dont have to cook twice!!)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hi:blush:

Sorry i not returned, day got back from holiday was bit mad, wasnt expecting it.
Week since coming back has been mad, i returned to doing my own workout with weights to get back into using them, well lets just say it killed me! 

Now im not feeling to grand, think getting something off my girls so its all on hold till i feel better, i didnt do any weights yesterday my muscles are killing today so proper sign im not feeling great.

Huge well done on getting to day 7!! You should feel so proud!


----------



## ILoveShoes

Hey,
How's everyone doing with this?
Who's still going?
xx


----------



## nanomey

hey ladies i got to day 10 (OMG level 2 is freaking hard!!!!!!! - i dont think i got any of the moves right definatly need to practise those!!!) also was very stiff and that one...
then i get a 24 hour sickness bug, puked constantly all night long - felt rough the whole next day & then yesterday when i thought id start up again on day 11 - i had the worse tooth pain ive ever had (i am waiting for a referall date to get it removed in hosp) i spent all day with my face on a hot water bottle & eating painkillers like smarties... today i wake up looking like elephant woman & straight in to dentist for loads of 30mg codine tablets (totally space you out!) and a course of antibiotics, think id better wait a few days to do my day 11!!!!!!

let you know when im feeling better!!

mummytoalex did you have a good hol? and have you started up again? 

just got the dukan book diet - thinking of giving that a go too, anyone tried it!?

avalanche - where are you!? lol xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

nanomey said:


> hey ladies i got to day 10 (OMG level 2 is freaking hard!!!!!!! - i dont think i got any of the moves right definatly need to practise those!!!) also was very stiff and that one...
> then i get a 24 hour sickness bug, puked constantly all night long - felt rough the whole next day & then yesterday when i thought id start up again on day 11 - i had the worse tooth pain ive ever had (i am waiting for a referall date to get it removed in hosp) i spent all day with my face on a hot water bottle & eating painkillers like smarties... today i wake up looking like elephant woman & straight in to dentist for loads of 30mg codine tablets (totally space you out!) and a course of antibiotics, think id better wait a few days to do my day 11!!!!!!
> 
> let you know when im feeling better!!
> 
> mummytoalex did you have a good hol? and have you started up again?
> 
> just got the dukan book diet - thinking of giving that a go too, anyone tried it!?
> 
> avalanche - where are you!? lol xx

Oh god!
How are you feeling now? Sounds like youve been on a rollercoaster.

Holiday was fab thanks, ive bought some better weights for shred so monday could be the day  x


----------



## nanomey

hey hun, 

glad you had good hols i am dying to go away come sept! 

feeling alot better today then yesterday - but swelling is worse!! the painkillers are really really good though i slept like a log for the first time in ages (well until ds woke up at 5am but thats a good night :rofl:) 

hoping mondays gonna be the day for me too :)


----------



## lucylu79

After 2 weeks of doing no exercise after hurting my ankle and knee i'm finally ready to get back on it on monday, shaky shreding here I come!!!

Well done everyone for carrying on!!!!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi everyone :)

Iv got a 3 yr old and an 8 week old, im doing weight watchers, lost 11lbs in 5 weeks, hoping to get bk to my pre baby days weight of 8.5 stone.

Going to order the shred dvd today, just wondering what weights I will need? How much do they cost? X


----------



## jam-on-toast

I done this when I was on maternity leave with my little one and it's great. She's fab JM.

I'd love to do it again but I work full time and I've progressed from this to the gym now.

GOOD LUCK, you'll see the difference in no time if you stick at it.,x


----------



## ILoveShoes

Well done for keeping it up, everyone :)
xx


----------



## sarajane

Hey,

Can I join you ladies?! I did day 1, level 1 today! I´m sweating so much! I´m hoping that means it´s working :happydance:


----------



## charlotte-xo

ooh ive only just seen this please may i join :wave: I started about 5-6 days ago.



<3


----------



## shazmos

Me too. 

Im alternating between the shred and running each day. I have just started level 2. OMG its tough.

Haven't read the whole thread was just wondering if you hardcore girls that do it daily have lost weight by sticking to it?

x


----------



## Bambi1985

I started this after reading this thread a few days ago, did half the first level then couldn't do any more :rofl: Am going to try again tonight :thumbup:


----------



## SisterRose

I've been doing shred for the last 4-5 months religiously after hearing girls raving about it on here and I LOVEEE it. It can be hard work but I've seen great results and I've toned up loads.

I do shred level 2 in a morning and shred level 1 at night. So twice a day!

I havent ever tried level 3, and don't really fancy doing :rofl: x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Sorry i never popped back :(
Ive decided to stop doing shred now, i dont find it hard enough for what i want from my exercise plan.

Good luck to everyone else on it, it is great DVD! :D


----------



## delmeg10

I know this thread has kind of died, but I was just wondering if anyone is still doing 30 Day Shred. I started it this past Monday, August 15th. I only missed one day because we were way too busy. I'm only doing Level 1 right now because I haven't really worked out in years. It's a challenge for me every day. But I must say, I feel 100x better after doing this workout. My 3 year old is going back to school next Monday, so I'm hoping to do my yoga in the morning after he leaves for school and then 30 Day Shred in the afternoon before he gets home. Right now, I have to wait to put him down for a nap before I can do my workout. He always wants to sit on my stomach when I'm doing situps and so forth. It's much easier without him in the room. 

So, is anyone still doing 30 Day Shred?


----------



## Jellycat

I'll be starting again in a couple of weeks as I'm returning back to work after maternity leave. Time is going to be difficult to find so I thought 30 day would be perfect in the evenings after Lo's gone to bed.

Previously I've done level 1 and 2. Havent ventured to level 3 eeekkk


----------



## delmeg10

That's awesome Jellycat! I think I'll be starting Level 2 around day ten. I'm only on day seven now, and I feel like I'll be ready to try it in a few days. Keep me posted when you start. :)


----------



## mindgames77

I'm on day 3 of level one and its still kicking my ass. I can do all the strength circuits and abs but the cardio ones...butt kicks and jumping jacks are easy but the skipping kills my feet for some reason. So I just jog around my house to make up for that part!


----------



## delmeg10

Yeah, the lunges are what kills me. I love the punches. It's a nice "break" for 30 seconds. Lol...


----------



## CocoaOne

I keep meaning to re-start, but finding the time is difficult inbetween working full time, LO, cleaning, cooking and baking cakes for customers. Actually doing the workout isn't too bad - it's finding a spare 45mins after to shower and blow dry my hair after! :haha:

I've got cakes to do from wednesday to Saturady, so I might try and get back into the swing of it from Sunday/Monday. I still haven't managed to get past level 1!


----------



## delmeg10

I totally understand CocoaOne. At least it's only a short 23 minute workout, so it's easy to squeeze in during the day (during naptime for me). And don't be discouraged that you haven't gotten past Level 1. I finally realized yesterday that it was time to move on to Level 2, because Level 1 for 7 days straight just became too easy for me. I wasn't sweating like I was when I started anymore, and even though my heart rate was up there, I wasn't as short of breath as I should have been. So I did Level 2, and man did it kick my butt! Haha... I could barely get through it. I definitely couldn't do half of the excercises. But, hopefully in a week it will be easier.


----------



## mindgames77

Day 5 is done and done!


----------



## CMarie

Hope you guys don't mind me joining :flower:

I had my son just over a month ago and I'm dying to start getting my figure back. I bought this DVD awhile ago, but never really got around to using it :haha: I'll be starting tomorrow...not sure when though lol. I can't wait!


----------



## delmeg10

Good luck CMarie! It really is a great workout! And congrats on your LO!! :)


----------



## delmeg10

How is everyone doing? Are you still keeping up with 30 Day Shred? I've been alternating between 30 Day Shred, Tae-Bo, Yoga and Pilates. I'm still keeping at it though! :)


----------



## jess3012

can i join?! i haven't got the dvd yet as im waiting for it to arrive!!


----------



## delmeg10

Of course you can Jess. The DVD is really fun! I hope you like it. :) Keep us posted once you get it.


----------



## jess3012

thank you x

I shall be informing on my 1st go when it arrives!


----------



## Raven24

Hi i have ordered 30 day shred and im so excited to get started and hopefully see results.
How is eveyrone doing?


----------



## jess3012

omg i have only done the 1st one and im puffed! lol

don't know how im gonna manage the higher ones! argh i hate lunges!!


----------



## Raven24

God i hurt today my thighs are killing i hope i can get through day three tomorrow.


----------



## jess3012

I know what you mean! Only its my top half that's killing!!

You still on level 1?


----------



## Raven24

Yes i am its day three today but not doing it till lateron as hubby wants to do it with me lol think ive guilted im into exercising.
Are you doing any other exercise as well as shred?.


----------



## jess3012

Yeah I go on my bike for 30 mins everyday. 
I'm not going to be doing shred everyday as I've got some games for the xbox (my shape and biggest loser)
I've also got a ab circle pro that I try to go on 3 times a week!

What exercise are you doing?

Lol at guilting your OH to exercise!!


----------



## Raven24

Beforw shred i was running for 20-30 mins a day ( not all in one go i have little walking breaks im not that fit) and sometimes used the zumba wii game but sine starting this i ran on day one, not on day two and i ran today, i wasnt sur eif i could keep up the running as well as shred but it was ok today so i think i will run everyday still at least then im getting nearly an hour of exercise a day.
I actually dreading him doing it with me tonight in case i look stupid lol i reckon he will only do it the once anyway.


----------



## jess3012

I hate exercising infront of OH to as i feel like a idiot! lol

Luckily he works afters so hes never in when i do it!


----------



## Raven24

W are just waiting for kid to go to bed and we will do it but i hate exercising this time of night becauseican never be bothered im too tired lol
I have read that if you can get through day four thenit gets easier and she says herself in the dvd that ifyour on day five then youll notice your stamina improved so heres hoping


----------



## jess3012

yeah im hoping to then! ive just done day 2!!

Didn't collapse as much on the push up so guess thats a improvement! :haha:


----------



## Raven24

Just done day 3 and it is easier than yeterday so thats good i dunno how i will feel tomorro though, im reay for bed now.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hi girls! Can I join you? :) I bought 30 Day Shred due to the reviews on Amazon and have just completed Day 1! I am absolutely knackered, and couldn't actually stay with them during the cardio workouts! :blush: I hope it gets easier!

Is it a case of doing it every single day?


----------



## BeesBella

Oh can I join ?
I love Jillian and have done step 1 of her DVD before (almost killed me!)
I have at least another 22lbs to lose and I want to lose it by November 10th (my and OH's 4th anniversary and when we start NTNP our rainbow baby). I currently weigh about 11st 3lbs and I'm only 5ft 3.5ins. 
When do you do it ? First thing in the morning or at night ?


----------



## jess3012

Of course you can join!! 

I know what you mean! First time I went on it I was a mess on the floor for most part :haha:

I do mine when I have put my lo to bed but that's just because I don't get a minute when she's awake!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I think I'm going to do mine this evening when DH is at work! That way, he won't see me fling myself around the room! :p Plus, we went out last night and I've got a bit of a hangover this morning! :blush:

My thigh muscles are killing me this morning (after Day 1), so the strength sections must be working! I hope I get through more of the cardio bits today.


----------



## Raven24

well didnt do it yesterday because we went to thomas land at drayton manor so we were out early and back late. to make up i am doing it this morning and tonight once kids are asleep and hopefully that wont ruin it i feel so guilty now.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Zoe, I don't know how you could do it twice in one day! :p My quads hurt so much from just doing it the once yesterday (I'm honestly waddling when I walk!), I really don't know if I'll be able to do it today! I'm going to give it a go after dinner though, like I promised myself. :D


----------



## mrsswaffer

Okay, sorry for the double post, but I did it. :) Day 2 done! And I actually felt like it went better than yesterday. :D I am probably going to be in agony again tomorrow, but at least I know it's working. ;)

At the beginning, after the workout, did you/do you guys feel really nauseous? I feel really bad for about half an hour afterwards, and yesterday had to have a nap. Today, I stayed awake and feel much more energised, but still really sicky. :)


----------



## jess3012

Well done hun!! Yeah I felt ill after the first day! I didn't think it was connected to the exercise though just thought I had ate to close to exercising!!

Don't feel bad about not doing it, you have to have a day off from exercise so your muscles can recover. I had my break yesterday but ill be back on it later!


----------



## mrsswaffer

You know, I think that was my problem. Today (Day 3), I didn't feel as nauseous, and I didn't do it until over an hour after my breakfast. :)

My quads are still in agony, but I'm getting there after Day 3! I'm skipping tomorrow because I'm giving blood this evening, and I'm not sure it's a good idea to do rigorous exercise within 24 hours of giving blood! :p


----------



## jess3012

Argh my ankles are killing me!! Thinkl not wearing supportive trainers is a bad idea!

Thought they would have stopped hurting by now!


----------



## Jem88

Hi, i got this yesterday and have just done Day 1 - level 1. How long do you do level 1 before going onto the next level?


----------



## jess3012

your supposed to do 10 days on each level x


----------



## Raven24

Done day 5 im still lacking in weights but have upped my tin size to new potatoes 560g in each tin lol, i am going to borrow some weights from my dad today though.
The lunges were alot easier and i have noticed a difference from when i started it the other week, because i havent missed a day its getting slowly easier, whereas last time because i kept missing days out it felt like it was bck to day 1 again evertime and it never got easier, i am definitly sticking to it now, i still have to do girly push ups though.


----------



## jess3012

Lol I have to do them aswell! She must have some proper uper body strength to do them on that dvd!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Eeeep!! I haven't done it at all this week because I started my new full-time job. :) I still plan on getting back on track though, but it's difficult when I'm working so much.


----------



## RileysMummy

Anyone still doing this? Can i hop in?

Starting it today, just waiting for my lil girl to settle in bed then im going to crack on with day 1, eeeeeek so nervous!

xxx


----------



## greenlady

Can I join in? I bought the DVD and did day 1 on Saturday, but haven't done it since! Sunday we went for a 2 hour walk so I justified to myself that I'd done a fair bit of exercise already. Monday-Weds I work and by the time I've got home and got Flora into bed its like 8-8:30 then its dinner and not long till bed really.

So how do you other working mums fit it in? Planning to start again tomorrow when Flora has her nap as I'll be off work Thurs-Sun. 

Oh and my muscles really ached on Monday! But I do like the workout :)


----------



## RileysMummy

Finished...woah! I could really do with a nap now lol was a good workout though :thumbup: had to use cans of beans, not got any weights but will when we get paid :)

Im lucky as i dont work, so i will do it everyday either during Millies morning or afternoon nap. My friend and I are starting back at zumba on Thursday and Sundays. Really wanting to go spinning but it starts at 6 and my husband doesnt finish work til atleast that time :dohh: Might ask the friends husband if he can watch Millie til hubby is home lol

I'm aiming to lose half a stone in 4 weeks
xxx


----------



## gabbyskyy

CAn I join? I used to do this dvd religiously, but fell off my workout wagon! I'm ready to get back on, but need a little motivation! Maybe we can all help each other stay motivated and accounted for! :)


----------



## RileysMummy

Sounds good to me :) need all the motivation i can get lol x


----------



## Weeplin

Can I join? I'm starting this tomorrow. I got the dvd and some 1kg weights and I'm really looking forward to see if I get results! Since having Freya I have lost 11lbs but I'm hoping to shift 2 dress sizes. My goal is to be a dress size 10 (I'm 1 12-14 right now).


----------



## greenlady

Today was day 4 for me (not consecutive unfortunately) on level 1 and I'm quite liking it! I use 1.4kg (3lb) weights. The worst bit is the shoulders when you do side lunges and lift the weights straight up in front of your eyes. Also have to do girly pushups but I'm not really aiming to do the full ones yet.

So what's everyone's worst bit?


----------



## Jem88

I'm starting again today and going to try and finish the full 30days lol. I started lastweek but only managed to do 3 days then we had a bad night with LO then we had a few busy days.. I'm hoping to loose my mummy tummy fat :blush: 

Is anyone posting before and after photos when they finish the 30days? I'm going to take before photos today as i forgot lastweek when i started.


----------



## jess3012

i never though of taking pics for the 30DS!

good luck hun!


----------



## MissCurly

Is there anyone who is still doing this? or how it went for you?


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I was thinking about starting this along with my C25K.


----------



## Raven24

Ive started this twice now and not completed it! I just about get going with it then we have a problem l ike kids being poorly or we are bsy and i miss a day then two and then i just give up. Relly must give it a proper go though thw results pictures on mfp are really good


----------



## jess3012

ive completed this! i thought it was really good and i could definatly see a difference at the end of the 30 days.

Good luck all x


----------



## MissCurly

I did two days, then having a break today as my calf muscles are reeeally sore, and so is the rest of my bottom half.

my arms/tummy muscles dont seem like they've been worked hard enough though, (maybe i need to use more than 1kg weights?).

but will do the video again tomorrow.


----------



## NatalieW

I started this last night... Thought i was going to collapse. I've been going to the gym since August and doing 30S just showed that the gym hasn't helped at all!


----------



## kitty1924

hi guyss i got this yday and i really want to start doing this!!! anyone else doing this??


----------



## NatalieW

Just done day 2 level 1 and every muscle is screaming at me.... :( felt good to finish


----------



## Chiclets

Today will be my day 2 (lv 1). I can't wait to start seeing results! :)


----------



## twilight28

I've managed level 1 twice this week and level 2 just once - those plank jumping jacks are a killer!!!


----------

